# 17 year old looking to find a bass club near cambridge ohio



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i am going to be 17 soon and im wanting to find a bass club i can join for next year. cambridge is where i live. PM me with any info.
Thanks


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

hey bub, call down to Boatboys in newark . ask for Todd Thompson, he has been running the youth program for the federation nation for a while. he will hook you up

(740)522-3499


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've tried to get ahold of him multiple times but can never seem to get him

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Pat Walker might be able to help you out. Here is his email.

[email protected] <[email protected]>

Also keep trying for Todd. Good luck.


----------



## jeremy_reese_16 (Aug 7, 2011)

Todd is not running obfn jr any more its chris lepert


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I know there is a club that fishes seneca lake


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

bassteaser, do you know how i can get any info for that club?


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

maybe through odnr or try to post it on southeast ohio fish reports.I ran into a guy there one day last year that fishes it.I believe there was a guernsey county club also.Seneca has alot of 14" bass and the limit is 15".Tough to weigh in a limit.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's the website for the Guernsey County Bass Association.... http://fishgcba.webs.com/ . There's also the 10 Horse circuit based around the MWCD lakes. You have the Clendening and Piedmont clubs. Tappan, Clendening, and Piedmont have weekly open tourneys as well as Salt Fork. Check out the following website : http://www.outdoorsmanrd.com/basstournaments.html Later in the winter/early spring there will be lots of tourney info on this site. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

last i nheard gcba was done, nobody wanted to run it, theres evening pot tourneys on seneca tuesday 5pm, saltfork thursday 5pm n sunday @ 7 or 8 am, piedmont wendsday 530pm clendening thursday 5pm and tappan tuesday 5pm. there 10 bucks a person. hope this helps


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I didn't know that about the GCBA Club. That's too bad.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

sombody may take it over but as of last week nobody had stepped up, hard to fish the series when your the 1 running the tourneys


----------

